# Chewing and after eating



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I wonder why the need for chewing after a good meal ? 


Ps 
He also humps my leg after a meal, but that's a different matter, I guess.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

C'mon..... a good dessert and some sex after dinner sounds pretty good to me...


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Glad you said it........ I was thinking the same thing but a little afraid to say it. This out of the need to keep the forum clean.LOL


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Datacan - I love your guys face, there's something about his eyebrows/eyes and his jowls that I think are adorable (or should I say handsome, since he's a boy  )!

I love my guys jowls too, even though they are the source of much slobber. I guess I'm just a sucker for a V's face.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, there is no doubt about it... Sammy is a very handsome boy!! And his after dinner activities sound pretty normal to me. LOL! ;D


----------

